# Lexus LFA and Nissan GT-R Go Head To Head In A Drag Race [Video]



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Imagine you are able to bring together some of humanity's great minds for a dialogue, but you then end up having them give you their picks for who will win the World Series. Motor Trend's new video of a Lexus LFA drag racing a Nissan GTR is similarly anti-climactic and a little silly, but we can appreciate where Motor Trend is coming from.

Getting a press car comes with some obligations; you should return it washed with a full tank of gas, in the condition you found it, and in the case of very high end press cars like the Lexus LFA, a whole host of other rules accompany them. We understand that taking it on a road course might not be such a good idea, considering how there's only one in the entire country, but these two cars are supposedly the pinnacle of performance driving, and a road course rather than a drag race would be the true test of what these two can do.

Regardless, the video is bound to cause a flurry of online shouting matches from various fanboy camps. In the mean time, us civilized folk should crank your speakers up to 11 an bask in the glorious V10 soundtrack, as its likely the closest that mere mortals will ever come to an LFA at full blast.

More: *Lexus LFA and Nissan GT-R Go Head To Head In A Drag Race (Video Inside)* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yah, because the LFA costs something like 4 times as much as a GTR. Hell, it's over $100k more than a ferrari 599. Sorry, I ain't payin that much for no lexus. Especially one that just isn't that much better than a 599, if at all.


----------

